# PFury Rides- Show your ride here



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll start out with my rare Convertible and later on my rare van.


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That ride is off the hook


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

pic


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

urine cake piss ball, learn to scale down your pics man. hell on the server and some peoples internet.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Please use P-Fury galllery next time and resize the pics......

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

We've been through this before but oh what the hell.....


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

2002 Mustang Bullitt......


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Your car sucks...heres mine


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

And here is my winter beater


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

this is my ride


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

love the buss english man ...good old english busses carnt beat the back seats ..................................and boy you yankies are loaded


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

englishman said:


> this is my ride


 wanna trade?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

sh*t yeh







ill trade im getting a car this year but that will be a sh*t box aswell


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This isnt my car, but I have the same one, except its black.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

accord?? why??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that's a civic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

Honda Accord Coupe, black also!









I find the car boring as hell. It's under-powered, with it's two mice and a chimpmunk egine and it doesn't handle very well either. But I could afford it and it's reliable as a hammer.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

here's one of my rides!! juz a civic!!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

recent pic of my car.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

not a bad civic

damn your face is in shadows...


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

click on my sig for pics of my cars 1989 Iroc camaro and 1974 maverick


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Guys and Gals-- as a reminder with this type of thread in particular...you should edit out your license plate number. If you dont know how PM me...and Ill do it for you.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

open up the pic in Paint and then take the spray can on pencil and just scribble it out nothing special


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Guys and Gals-- as a reminder with this type of thread in particular...you should edit out your license plate number. If you dont know how PM me...and Ill do it for you.


 ooops thanx for the great advice !!!









(pix have been edited)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

this is what I drive except its bright red.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

vauxhall calibra turbo 4x4 (plus 1 or 2 mods







)


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

My incredible beast. 
Sound system is as follows:
Alpine 9815 head unit
Infinity Perfect 6.1 components
Infinity 692.5i 6x9s
Infinity Perfect 10.1 subwoofer
Autotek SS-600.4 (sucks)
Autotek SS-350.2 (soon to be replaced by a JBL 600.1)


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> My incredible beast.


 i had a mitsi 3000 too, stacked it.lol


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

The Summer Car
94 Saleen S-351 TURBO
(Aftermarket Turbocharged, Not Factory Supercharged.)


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

The Winter Car
1996 Taurus SHO... V8!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

tony what are the specs fpr the winter car.lol j/k summer


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL.....

It doesn't do doughnuts as well as the Mustang. But It will do the quater in [email protected] bone stock and fully loaded and will top out at 144mph. I just got some exhaust put on it so I don't know what improvments I have made, if any. But it's one hell of a pimp daily driver/long haul car.

The Summer car is a work in progress. I just smoked the motor in it so im in the process of changing a few things around. I think Im pretty set on getting a lower compression motor built, topping it off with some work Aluminum heads(Probably Trick Flow), and then the Trick Flow intake. All that and then tinkering with the boost I think it should move quite well. I would expect nothing less than 500RWHP/460RWTQ with 8/9lb of boost. More if I want to jack the boost up more. But I figure, I can't hook that much on the street anyway, so whats the point of anything more??


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nice saleen stang!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

My 95 Gt.



















If they don't work, follow the webshots link in my sig.

Kevin


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here it is last year at an Autocross event in Oshkosh w/ my friends 01 Cobra rims. I wanted to see what it would do in the turns, rather than in just straight lines all the time.

Kevin,
Very Nice Stang. I always like the 5.0 on the SN95's. But a car that low to the ground would scare me. Do you have problems with hitting things and what not?? Sharp Car!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

tony? you must love your motors and i dont blame you, fair play and lovely rides


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i would post a pic of my bike but i cant find my camera









also i would post a pic of my shoes

true Duff shoes


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

my truck


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

side shot


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

rear


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

inside


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

inside 2


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Here is my ride, but planning to get a wrx or the evo in a few months


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damnit!! I hate stumpers....what the hell car is that??

At first I thought Integra or old celica but I saw it was four door..so what is it??

Also can you give the mods and top speed and etc??


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> damnit!! I hate stumpers....what the hell car is that??
> 
> At first I thought Integra or old celica but I saw it was four door..so what is it??
> 
> Also can you give the mods and top speed and etc??


Its a 96 integra ls 4drs:
r34 front bumpter
92-95 civic coupe Xtreme Gt sideskirt,
BLk widow back bumper w/ 99 prelude tail lights conversion 
18 in racing hart C5 w/ nitto 555 tires
Vis carbonfiber invader hood
Vis Gt 2 pro wing w/ carbonfiber side plates
Custom white interior
Apline cd player deck
Cold air intake
Dual exhuast (took it of cause of too much fixup ticket) 
Turbo setup (haven't put it on yet)

Its really a showcar and i havent push it to the limits but the highest speed i went over was 115 before i got a speed ticket for that (over $400)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why did you get a 4 door?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my jeep isnt finished, but it has a 5.2 liter, quadratrac 4x4, 3.5" rubicon lift kit, ProComp shocks, magnaflow 3 chamber muffler, and blown out factory speakers. soon to get air intake from Airaid and 33" BFG mud terrains.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Tony, you did a motor swap into that Taurus? I thaught they came with a 3.0 V6 stock?

And that stang is pretty sweet, is it a 351? If so, with the turbo, I would expect more along the lines of 650 rwhp and run 12 psi. Lets hear some more detailed specs on it, Im a Mustang lover.

I got a 1996 Mustang Cobra but dont know how to post pics, I'll link up to mine.

My 96 Cobra


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

The SHO's came with a V8 stock!!


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Your right, I just looked it up. I was gonna buy a 89 for a Daily Driver a while back and thaught it was a 6 cylinder.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Ghost410 said:


> Tony, you did a motor swap into that Taurus? I thaught they came with a 3.0 V6 stock?
> 
> And that stang is pretty sweet, is it a 351? If so, with the turbo, I would expect more along the lines of 650 rwhp and run 12 psi. Lets hear some more detailed specs on it, Im a Mustang lover.
> 
> ...


 It's not a custom swap, It's the Thrid Generation "SHO". The "SHO" was a joint venture between Ford Motor Company and Yamaha. Go Figure that combo. Basicly what happened as far as I know is this. Yamaha said "Hey Ford, here is a kick ass motor, stick it into one of your cars." So they did and in the late 80's/90's I believe, they created the Taurus SHO. Most of the "SHO" Taurus's were V6. However, in 1996 with the switch to the new body style they changed it up a little and with an order from Fo Mo Co for 20K new motors, the V8 SHO was born. So from 96-99 around 20,000 Taurus SHO were made. People say is was to compete with the BMW 3 series sedan in the "Business Sedan" Market. It handles awesome and it very quick for a Taurus. The only draw back to this 3.4L V8 is the DOHC 4V head design is prone to Cam shat faliure. Im getting this problem fixed this weekend with a Cam weld.
More info on these cars at http://www.v8sho.com

The Mustang is a can in itself. I have probably taken out, moved, giggle, or hurt myself on just about every nut and bolt in that car. I have so much time and money into that car it would make you sick. Everything from the new motor I have to put into it, to the $5,000 aftermarket turbo system, to custom exhaust, to tuning, etc, etc. The car was a steal when I got it, so Im not to mad. But damn it, I like spending money on the car because I can. But I hate doing it because I have to. So, with that being said, if there is anything in particular you want to know... PM me... there is just to much to list.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

My before kids ride.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

My after kids ride.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Tony,

Yeah my Mustang is the same way. Right now it is natural and makes around 300 rwhp. I have not ran it yet but similar cars have run low 12s, high 11s at track weight.

This summer however I am putting in a Kenne Bell and hoping for the best..I'd really love to trap at about 120.

Basically, what Im curious about with your Saleen S-351, why did you take out the stock blower for a turbo? From what I understand all S-351s were supercharged correct? Or was it a 302 based and you swapped in the 351?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mechanic said:


> My before kids ride.










sweet camaro
makes me miss my 78 firebird


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Tony, Nice ride. I am looking at a turbonetics kit for mine right now. I do not have problems with the ride because I have the first SN95 to ever have air-ride. 2 3 gallon air tanks and 2 compressors. I can run an impact wrench out of my trunk.

Kevin


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's my street car.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's my track car.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sweet evo sccavee


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 98 ford ranger, no pics though

here is one of my 2 dirt bikes


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My 99' 300EX

I get my 98' F-150 this weekend


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet Evo scavee!


----------



## eminence978 (Jun 6, 2003)

Featured car.. Import Tuner Magazine...AUG. 2003

Hope u guys like my car..still workin on it and burning a lot of cash in the process.lolz


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my bike its getting painted as we speak.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i'd post my ride but its a chevette so i would prolly get made fun of lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i'd post my ride but its a chevette so i would prolly get made fun of lol


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i'd post my ride but its a chevette so i would prolly get made fun of lol


 Probly so :rasp:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nice evo!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would take pics of my car but its too gloomy and rainy outside so my car looks all ugly.


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

Here's my 68 fastback. Its half primered now though because I'm repainting it. It's a Lot more work than I thought.


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

1 more


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

gullzway said:


> Here's my 68 fastback. Its half primered now though because I'm repainting it. It's a Lot more work than I thought.


 sweeeettt! make it look like a shelby =)


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

old sc400


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

recent car......my beater saving up for my gs430


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> old sc400


 I really likr that car....cept for the rims, otherwise...it is hella sweet!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Here is my ride, but planning to get a wrx or the evo in a few months


 I have a friend that got a 04 WRX and we put a cold air intake on it and a racing muffler and took out the baffle. That thing freekin rocks, and its got a burly tone to the exhaust. It will throw your ass into the seat once the tubro builds up. There was a HUGE difference once we put on both exhaust and intake kit! The power is really similar to a 2 stroke motocross bike, if you dog it around a corner and then stomp it, there is a little hesitation and then brrrrrr! The power rips your ass back


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## eminence978 (Jun 6, 2003)

Well here it is, my car..featured in Import Tuner Magazine...Aug..2003..hope this work..if not can someone host this for me..lolz..or better yet copy and paste the link and it should work..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/teameminence/john.jpg
You can't link from geocities I don't think, for every one who wants to see it, you need to copy and paste, NOT JUST CLICK THE LINK! It is nice by the way, hope this helps. What all do you have done to it, performance wise, everything else I don't care.


----------



## eminence978 (Jun 6, 2003)

Well my car is 2001 acura Type-r , it has a Drag Gen. 3 turbo setup....t3/t4 turbonetics turbo, custom downpipe.spearco intercooler. Drag exhuast manifold, Tial wastegate, HKS blowoff valve, Greddy boost controller set at 10 psi, Hondata management system, Dsm 450cc injectors, Walbro 255 fuel pump, ACT XTSS clutch, crower rods and JE pistons, aem tru time cam gears, Aem fuel Rail, AEM fuel pressure regulator, ... HKS dragger exhaust...Greddy oil catch can..SPOON lightweight battery...man its too much to list..it Was dyno at 278 whp and 220lbs of tq @ 10psi...no track times yet...waitin till springtime...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How fast do you think it will go?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

mechanic said:


> My after kids ride.


 heh, east main st. Timmy's, best coffee in town


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

CRAP, I can't believe I missed this post hehehe.

Here is my not too overdone, warmed to a finish Supercharged BMW Z3.

Puts Rice rockets to shame around here.

Its all quiet and fast while this kids with the large fartcan exhausts are pushin 50000 decibles at 5MPH bwah hahahahahha :laugh:

Hamann HM3's deep dish with chrome lip only (all chrome is for the 80s MAN)


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

backside.

Had it 3 years now.

Was completely OEM when I got it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

carless atm, but this was my last car (rabbit GTI)

<3


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

94 fairlady 300zx twin turbo...shes my baby. Sorry about the really small pic I took it with my phone


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

:smile:

is this my car?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

if your 2" tall.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok... here's the real thing..


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

its a 72 Camaro


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats is the best looking year/F-body ever IMO.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

bracksz28 said:


> its a 72 Camaro


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

this 16 year old kid at my school had a z3... it pisses me off everytime i see it!!!
i can't help myself from wanting to key it...

do i have a problem??? someone stop me before i kill again!!!


----------

